# air conditioning is 'ON' while heater button is on 'floor'?



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

We owned a 2012 Cruze 'eco' and traded it in for a 2014 'eco'. GM is now telling us that it is OK that the A/C compressor is ON 24/7 while the heater setting is on 'floor' and the A/C button is OFF. This never happened to any car I've known and this did not happen in our 2012 eco model. 

TLDR: When I want heat, the A/C compressor runs continuously.

I need help convincing GM that I do not want the A/C compressor ON while I'm driving in the winter.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Is there an on off button that you can push to disengage the ac compressor on the 2014 ?


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, like the defrost mode, A/C button is OFF and the A/C compressor is running continuously. GM says this is what is suppose to happen, A/C compressor is running while the 'floor' setting is pushed and the A/C button is OFF. This I have never seen in any car ever built (manual A/C operation).


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> Is there an on off button that you can push to disengage the ac compressor on the 2014 ?


 Do you have an off button Brian? How was the vacation? To the O/P isn't that how it is designed. Like a reverse heat pump?
[h=3]Reversible heat pumps[edit][/h]Reversible heat pumps work in either thermal direction to provide heating or cooling to the internal space. They employ a reversing valve to reverse the flow of refrigerant from the compressor through the condenser and evaporation coils.


In *heating mode,* the outdoor coil is an evaporator, while the indoor is a condenser. The refrigerant flowing from the evaporator (outdoor coil) carries the thermal energy from outside air (or soil) indoors, after the fluid's temperature has been augmented by compressing it. The indoor coil then transfers thermal energy (including energy from the compression) to the indoor air, which is then moved around the inside of the building by an air handler. Alternatively, thermal energy is transferred to water, which is then used to heat the building via radiators or underfloor heating. The heated water may also be used for domestic hot water consumption. The refrigerant is then allowed to expand, cool, and absorb heat to reheat to the outdoor temperature in the outside evaporator, and the cycle repeats. This is a standard refrigeration cycle, save that the "cold" side of the refrigerator (the evaporator coil) is positioned so it is outdoors where the environment is colder.


In *cooling mode* the cycle is similar, but the outdoor coil is now the condenser and the indoor coil (which reaches a lower temperature) is the evaporator. This is the familiar mode in which air conditioners operate


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

Meaning the A/C button will not shut the A/C compressor OFF while in 'Floor' mode.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Eddy , I did'nt know you cared . NO and I am still Vacationing .. 

So the compressor is functioning as designed .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought the coolant and heater core was there for the heating in automotive world. In and out coils is usually what you find in the motel type setting where you see it sitting on the exterior wall. A/C will be on for defrost mode because it's using the refrigerant to chemically remove the humidity that you are breathing all over windows up untill its disabled about 40*F outside. When it's 40*F outside, it just uses outside air to accomplish the same. Bi level defrost I heard of it being on but not aware to the floor only selection. Are you in the blue areas of the temp knob by your right knee?


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

So you have no defrost buttons engaged, the big button on the middle on, and the temp knob one click above max cold?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Merc, not that the Buttons do any good for me (Never have worked) but why does the "Quick Navigation" say "CANADA"?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Hey Merc, not that the Buttons do any good for me (Never have worked) but why does the "Quick Navigation" say "CANADA"?


Off topic, but mines the same way.


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes max cool, but this is irrelevant. You select any temperature setting and the A/C compressor is running while 'the big button on the middle' is pushed. This did not happen t our 2012 Cruze eco. This one a 2014 eco.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

ac compressor should only be engaged when ac button depressed or defrost or floor/defrost mix selected.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cars don't have heat pumps......

No, it's not supposed to do that unless the floor/defrost mode is activated.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

To continue and clear up some misunderstandings , according to my owners manual !

( air conditioning ) press to turn on the automatic air conditioning on or off . If the fan is turned off or the outside temperature falls below freezing , the air conditioning compressor will not run.

Press AUTO to return and the air conditioner runs as needed . When the indicator light is on , the air conditioner runs automatically to cool the air inside the vehichle or to dry the air needed to defog the windshield faster .


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Hhmm While I know the A/C compressor would be on for vehicles with auto climate control, I don't see the option available for ECO versions here in the states .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Green said:


> Hhmm While I know the A/C compressor would be on for vehicles with auto climate control, I don't see the option available for ECO versions here in the states .


Yeah, standard temp dial and a fan speed knob on US models at least. No auto climate control that should be engaging the compressor if not in defrost mode.

OP, just curious - how are you sure the compressor is running? There were some problems early on in the 11-12 model years where the compressors would actually stay engaged.


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

finally! You've got it oilburner. The ac compressor is ON and it should not be ON when the 'floor' is selected and the ac button is NOT pressed, BUT GM dealer here says the 2014 Cruze has the ac ON during 'floor only' mode. That means my ac will be on all winter (irrespective of the heat/cool dial) unless I use 'vent' OR 'vent/floor'. 

I can't believe how difficult it is to get this point out to the world. 

My last point is that this is only happening on our 2014 model and did not happen on the traded in 2012 model or any other car in North America.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well it is a few more months until the outside temps reach freezing and I am sure I can wait until you determine that this whole topic is a Feaux paux !


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

tedstiles said:


> GM dealer here says the 2014 Cruze has the ac ON during 'floor only' mode. That means my ac will be on all winter (irrespective of the heat/cool dial) unless I use 'vent' OR 'vent/floor'.
> 
> .


I know on my Hyundai in the Auto A/C position, (a feature many of us don't have) the A/C button did not light up as the compressor only was used when needed. Your manual should document how your particular system works, especially for Cars sent to Canada. GM makes many different versions of the CRUZE. These compressors don't come on in freezing temps so it can't come on in Winter and you would get your heat!

The main reason I hardly used my Auto Climate control is because you could never tell when the compressor was engaged or not. Although the Hyundai A/C hardly showed any mileage difference with the 3.3 V6, I have noticed the CRUZE doesn't fair as well with the A/C on, but it was 115 today, and that is with an F!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A/C buttons don't light up anymore for defrost, it just come on and off when the system feels it's needed. Reason you shouldn't be running defrost in the summer thinking you "hacked" the system. YMMV

You still can get cold air at 40*F and below, its just using outside air(free a/c) to accomplish the same de humidification process.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

What selector positions have you found DO NOT cause the AC clutch to engage and, only because I don't know on your model year, does the car have climate control or just the standard HVAC head unit?

Rob


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, standard temp dial and a fan speed knob on US models at least. No auto climate control that should be engaging the compressor if not in defrost mode.
> 
> OP, just curious - how are you sure the compressor is running? There were some problems early on in the 11-12 model years where the compressors would actually stay engaged.



From Ted:
You can see the ac compressor 'clutch' engaging in the engine compartment AND you can feel/hear it from inside the car AND the GM dealership SAYS it's suppose to be ON and for me, "the compressor should never come on" (floor and ac button OFF). Now how do I get GM to fix this if they say there is nothing wrong?


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

For Robby,

1. no AC: vent and vent/floor;
2. This is a standard 'manual' select AC unit. i.e. no AUTO mode


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

brian v said:


> To continue and clear up some misunderstandings , according to my owners manual !
> 
> ( air conditioning ) press to turn on the automatic air conditioning on or off . If the fan is turned off or the outside temperature falls below freezing , the air conditioning compressor will not run.
> 
> Press AUTO to return and the air conditioner runs as needed . When the indicator light is on , the air conditioner runs automatically to cool the air inside the vehichle or to dry the air needed to defog the windshield faster .



The cruze 'eco' does not have 'AUTO' AC. 'Floor is not suppose to engage the compressor unless you push the AC button. My car has the compressor running with the AC button OFF and it runs 24/7 or forever. GM says this is correct and I say tell me how to get GM to fix this so I can have heat on the floor without AC. 

This things is getting so convoluted and it is something I may not be able to get an answer because everyone is reading it a slightly different way.


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

Green said:


> Hhmm While I know the A/C compressor would be on for vehicles with auto climate control, I don't see the option available for ECO versions here in the states .


Mr Green, since you have a 2014, you might want to check to see if your AC compressor if running when 'Floor' only is selected (AC button OFF). The dealership tied three other 2014 Cruzes and they all ran the Compressor in this condition.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

tedstiles said:


> Mr Green, since you have a 2014, you might want to check to see if your AC compressor if running when 'Floor' only is selected (AC button OFF). The dealership tied three other 2014 Cruzes and they all ran the Compressor in this condition.



It sounds like there may have been some programing change that changed the behavior of the HVAC system if all the 2014 behaved this way. Also interested to see some other 2014 owners test this out.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

went an looked at my 14 an it works like I said earlier. I tell customers all the time once your windshield is clear turn it off defrost so your compressor 
isn't working an save fuel.

tedstiles go too another dealer .


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

tedstiles................... I went through post again an did you say the compressor is off on vent an vent/floor or is it still on?? I know you did say its on
when floor only is selected.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

We need a G.M. Tech to get to the bottom of this. What ever happened to the Chevy Manager? While I didn't particularly like him, his advice was useful.


I see that some CRUZE units have the AQS air quality sensor. Why can't we all have the same sensors and safety crap that some CRUZES enjoy?


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

I may have missed it, but recirc is also off, correct?


----------



## buickanddeere (Sep 3, 2014)

AC and Heat run together to reduce humidity for less windshield interior fogging.


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

oilburner said:


> tedstiles................... I went through post again an did you say the compressor is off on vent an vent/floor or is it still on?? I know you did say its on
> when floor only is selected.


AC compressor is OFF for vent and vent/floor and ON for 'floor' 'all the time'


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

buickanddeere said:


> AC and Heat run together to reduce humidity for less windshield interior fogging.


 AC and heat (floor) *do not run in any car in North America* unless you have 'auto' AC (AC button is Off)


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

Green said:


> I may have missed it, but recirc is also off, correct?


unrelated as far as I know.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well then this is a new 1 for , Things to know about the Cruze Thread .. Good to know !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the HVAC control either needs to be reflashed or replaced (had one replaced after mine wouldn't go to recirculate).

Honestly I think your best luck is demonstrating to a service advisor that a similar car DOESN'T do the exact behavior that yours is.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

tedstiles said:


> AC compressor is OFF for vent and vent/floor and ON for 'floor' 'all the time'


I say its a problem in your hvac controller. no way it should work on floor unless you push the AC button. makes no sense to blow cool dry air mix at your carpet!


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

tedstiles said:


> unrelated as far as I know.


I think it _may_ be related. At least in my other vehicles the A/C compressor will be engaged when recirc is used, but only in certain mode (floor only/floor vent, etc), I can't remember which modes its on or off though.


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

oilburner said:


> I say its a problem in your hvac controller. no way it should work on floor unless you push the AC button. makes no sense to blow cool dry air mix at your carpet!


oilburner has finally got it. This Forum is tough when you need and answer like I do. Now that you have it (makes no sense to blow cool dry air mix at your carpet) *how do I get GM on my side and fix that problem*???? This dealer 'Myers' in Kemptville, ON says they tried this 'ac/floor/ac button OFF' on three other cars on the lot and the ac came ON. 

I do not want to go through this winter knowing my ac compressor is ON when I'm driving a kazillion kilometers at -20 C. 

Rather then taking this forum thread on forever, please advise me on where to go from this message?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Unplug the compressor .


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a silverado with same problem, didn't always do this. If I left on recirculate, ac will not turn off if it's on recirculate. cycle on off even when I turn ac off, then if I switch to outside air ac goes off and works normal, if I turn back to recirculate ac does not come back on till I push ac button or defrost.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

On my 12' lt the A/C compressor is engaged when on floor and recirculate. Not engaged if on floor with recirculate off though like many of you have been posting about. I find this strange but why is this occur?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> On my 12' lt the A/C compressor is engaged when on floor and recirculate. Not engaged if on floor with recirculate off though like many of you have been posting about. I find this strange but why is this occur?


Hmm...I'll have to see what happens this afternoon with mine. Actually had the HVAC control module replaced because my car wouldn't turn on recirculate in the first place.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Its funny I just noticed this happening when I was trying to dry out my shoes after a day of working in the rain and the floor air was extremely cold. Guess I never had floor on with recirculate. Im not sure if it matters but I seem to get a little better MPGs with recirculate on and dash vent on. I also noticed that you can activate recirculate with blower fan off. I try to have recirculate on at all times.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep! My 12 does it too with floor and recirculate pushed. Turn off recirculate and off goes the compressor.

Weird...


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im sure there is some reason for this just cant think of one at the moment.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Help dry the floor from rain and snow?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Help dry the floor from rain and snow?


All I can think is it runs only in recirculate mode to keep moisture levels on the windows from rain & snow in the carpets down?


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Is there an update on this?

I have a 2014 Cruze LS and the A/C compressor is ON when the selector is on "Floor" and the A/C button is off. Seems strange but I guess that is the design?

The only settings for A/C compressor to be OFF are Bi-level and Vent.


----------



## PeterKS (Nov 1, 2015)

It appears this only happens with the 2014 models. My dealer tested my 2014 1LT manual trans against a 2015 1LT manual trans and the 2015 did not turn on the AC when the floor vent was selected.

I am still investigating. If I find a fix, I'll post it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PeterKS said:


> It appears this only happens with the 2014 models. My dealer tested my 2014 1LT manual trans against a 2015 1LT manual trans and the 2015 did not turn on the AC when the floor vent was selected.
> 
> I am still investigating. If I find a fix, I'll post it.


2014 and earlier, I guess. My 2012 does it too.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I noticed the same on my 14. Compressor comes on except in Bi-level or vent. Doesn't matter whether Recir is pushed or not. When I first heard this, I thought you guys were mistaken, why would it come on during floor heat, but this is indeed the way it works. I have a 2012 Journey that you can be driving along for hours with the compressor off. If you hit some rain, and the humidity comes up, it automatically kicks it on. I understand why they do this, but wish they wouldn't. If I want the compressor on, I can push the little snow flake button. IMHO, to much stuff is decided by the computer. Not a big deal, but I would rather it not do that. I'm sure somebody had some law suit somewhere about the windows fogging up.


----------

